# pendant light installed above tub



## Jaga (Apr 29, 2009)

Customer wants a hanging type pendant light above soaking tub, told her current code does not allow if less than 8'. I was wondering if there is a low voltage type application that will allow that type of fixture or is there no way around it except for a wr/wp recessed lighting fixture?


----------



## Mac Hine (Apr 28, 2009)

Jaga said:


> Customer wants a hanging type pendant light above soaking tub, told her current code does not allow if less than 8'. I was wondering if there is a low voltage type application that will allow that type of fixture or is there no way around it except for a wr/wp recessed lighting fixture?



There is no exception for low voltage


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

tell her that she can have ten led flashlight that is waterproof hanging on a string. then she can click it on and off. :laughing:


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

sparkyboys said:


> tell her that she can have ten led flashlight that is waterproof hanging on a string. then she can click it on and off. :laughing:


Well, light pipes and fiber optics are options. (Got Flow?)


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

There are no exeption's for her so she can't have her cake and eat it also.


----------



## Jaga (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL sparkyboys love the flashlight idea, Thanks for the info guys it is most appreciated


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Well, light pipes and fiber optics are options. (Got Flow?)


 Starting to see fiber optics more often on pools.


----------



## vinster888 (May 3, 2009)

william1978 said:


> There are no exeption's for her so she can't have her cake and eat it also.


till she gets some ding dong handyman who'll do it.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

vinster888 said:


> till she gets some ding dong handyman who'll do it.


 There sure are a ass load of dumd ass's out there that will be willing to install something that isn't code compliant just to make a few bucks. Not I :no:.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I got news for you - It's not just the "handyman" anymore.
There are some plain dumbass electricians that will install anythng anyway just to turn a buck as well!


----------



## Jaga (Apr 29, 2009)

Thats right its a shame, in more ways then one. Along with those guys doing anything for a quick buck I am seeing the pride and quality that used to go into a job go right out the window.Big company are making more demands and some guys are running out of their a$$ for them.Some of the smaller guys are no better.Some of the stuff you look at is really unbeliavable.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

manchestersparky said:


> I got news for you - It's not just the "handyman" anymore.
> There are some plain dumbass electricians that will install anythng anyway just to turn a buck as well!


 You are exactly correct.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Desperate times call for desperate measures. Sometimes, in fact oftentimes, supply / demand economics and capatilism ain't pretty.


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 2, 2009)

Nothing is worth your morals and self respect, and that extra couple bucks may cause you major money when those short cut kills someone. Tell her she will need to find someone else!


----------

